# $4 Table



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

I always check Home Depot for cull whenever I visit. I managed to pick up the pine used to build this table for $4.04 plus tax. 
My wife wanted a small accent table and this is what I came up with. No plan, I decided to wing it. It is 38" wide, 12" deep and 34" high.

Jack


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

Stylish.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Jack, nice job!!


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

vERY NICE.


----------



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

Thanks guys.

Jack


----------



## tdublyou (Jan 8, 2010)

Nicely done Jack, and cheap at twice the price


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Elegant comes to my mind, great job


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice table Jack.


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 31, 2008)

I like it. I didnt know you could buy their cull from them. Who do you approach when you want to look at their cull pile?


----------



## hilltopper46 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm in the habit of checking the cull bin at the local HD myself. At mine, it's a cart/rack near the saw they use for custom cuts, in the very back of the lumber department.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

I always look for the damge stuff and they usually give me geat deals. I don't need all the wood but I usually end up using it on some other project down the road. 

Great looking table by the way. What joinery did you use on the legs? Mortise and and tenon ?


----------



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

Thanks, I used pocket hole joinery.

Jack


----------



## acducey (Oct 13, 2010)

*Pretty classy, and for about $4.00!*

I'll have to check to see if my local Home Depot has a cull bin. I just figured that they put the culls back in the regular stock.


----------



## rejames (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice job Jack, really looks great, My Grand Daughter wants a table like this for her stairs landing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jigman (Oct 11, 2009)

Very nicely done. I think pocket hole is the way to go. I have just gotten the Kreg system and love it.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice lookin table , almost everything I build is on a wing very seldom have plans cause I see it in my head and cannot draw a straight line sometimes this approach makes things very interesting (haaaa) I just built a mudbug eatin table out of scraps for my neighbor across the street (crayfish prounounced CRAWFISH) FOR THOSE OF yOU WONDERIN WHAT A MUDBUG IS and he came back with a drawing of how to modify and improve in 2 days , this is when it really gets fun.... But I like Your table looks like just the right size


----------



## rejames (Feb 27, 2011)

The table looks Great Jack! Very nicely done.


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Wow, that accent table cost less than a McDonald's Big Mac combo. A plus is that it won't make your butt bigger :lol:

How are the legs attached, pocket hole, biscuits, etc. ??


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Great piece of work there Jack, and can't beat the price.

Warren hows the Mudbugs up by you? Still a little small and pricey here. Hope it gets better before Easter. Usually have a boil with family then.*


----------



## hands made for wood (Oct 21, 2008)

gotta love home depot's scraps! haha I make craft kits for churches and will often use MDF.. no warping and great to work with  So of course if a sheet has a tad damage to it, when dealing with small pieces, it doesn't matter and I get the sheet for half price or less!  

Table looks great by the way! Love the color


----------

